# Westside For Skinny B******s



## Richie1888 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Guys 

Thought i'd start one of these to kepp track of what im doing.

Weighted Dips 

Built up to 3 reps with a 14kg dumbell attached to my waist.

Flat Chest Press 3 sets of 6 reps with 2 24kg dbs trying to keep form strict.

Seated CG Row 4 sets of 10 48kg

Scare crows 3 sets of 12 only 10kg though very weak at this one.

Cable Crunches 3 sets of 8 with 15kg weight.

First day doing this new program felt good.


----------



## goob (Dec 21, 2007)

Good luck with this dude.

As a Celtic fan, you'll probably be a bit excited/ scared by the prospect of taking on the mighty Barcalona in the Champions League draw, I think this is as far as you go this year....


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks man 

its one of those things aslong as 11 men walk onto the park theres a chance.

We have a geat home record so if we can even take a goal over there it can be done.

what team do you follow?


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 27, 2007)

Machine leg Press 

Worked up to a 5 rep max of 135kg 

Seated leg Curls 3 sets of 8 at 80kg

Single Leg Step Ups 2 sets of 8 with 2, 10kg DB

didnt finish every thing was a bit tired after the leg presses.


----------



## Richie1888 (Dec 27, 2007)

Machine Chest Press worked up to Max for 3 reps did 3 sets of 3 max 90kg

Bar Cable Pulldowns 3 sets of 5 at 38kg

Barbell Shoulder Press 4 sets of 6 at 40kg 

Ran out of time so had to finish there.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked up to max of 3 reps with 16kg weight attached 2kg more than last week ( wanted to try for 18kg but couldnt this time)

3 sets of 7 DB bench press 24kg DBs ( 1 rep more each set than last week )

seated CG row 48kg 4 sets of 11 (1 more rep per set than last week )

standing rows to the neck 3 sets of 12 25kg

4 sets of 8 cable curls tried to go as heavy as I could and pushed right up to 41kgs felt good at this point.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 11, 2008)

Started at a new gym better than the last one which is good.

db bench press 3 sets of 6 at 25kg dbs

seated rows 3 sets of 8 at 15 bars dont ahve weight markings on them 

lat pulldowns 3 sets of 6 at 35kgs

military barbell press 3 sets of 6 at 50 kgs

was a bit of a mess this session but it was a new gym and I was just trying to get a feel for the place.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 11, 2008)

2nd day at the new gym again the session was a bit all over the place.

worked on deadlift up to a max for 3 reps of 95kg which I thought was ok as this was the first time in a long while.

barbell front squats only at 40kg then tried to work on back squats getting used to the bar on my back. I dont like putting the bar on my back I dont like the feeling of it being on my spine.

stiff leg deadlifts 3 sets of 6 at 50kg.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice workout, Richie.

Have you tried resting the BB on your traps instead of your spine?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, Richie.
> 
> Have you tried resting the BB on your traps instead of your spine?



thanks DOMS 

you mean lower down my back ?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Richie1888 said:


> thanks DOMS
> 
> you mean lower down my back ?



Yeah.  When you raise your arms, your delts make a pit of sorts.  Try resting it there instead of on your trap.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Yeah.  When you raise your arms, your delts make a pit of sorts.  Try resting it there instead of on your trap.



cool ill give it a try and let you know.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Do try it.  There is no substitute for the almighty Back Squat.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 11, 2008)

worked up to 3 sets of 4 of 27kg db chest press which is a bout as heavy as i could go.

Weighted dips with a 5kg plate on a chain sets of 5 , then 4 failure and then failed on the 4th rep of the last set.

lat pulldowns 4 sets of 8 at 45kg technique started to go at the later reps of the last set.

military barbell press 3 sets 10, 7 ,10 then attempted a 4th which failed after 4 rep

decline bench sit ups with 10kg plate 4 sets of 10

EZ bar curls 4 sets of 10 25kg on bar.

farmers walks with 30kg dumbells 6 lengths then 4 then 2before grip fails


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 13, 2008)

weighted dips worked up to a max 3 reps with 12kg wait on the chain.

bar bench press at 60kg 3 sets 6 reps 5 reps 5 reps 

seated cg row 4 sets of 12 plates ( no weight numbers on the plates )

rear delt seated raise 3 sets of 10 10kg dbs

ez bar curls 35kg bar 3 sets of 4 

cable ab curls 4 sets of 10 12 plates 

felt good and exhausted after this.

will try the back squats on tuesday night doms cheers for the advice.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jan 16, 2008)

standing machine squat work up to 2 max sets of 5 reps at 100kg

romanian deadlifts 1 set of 10 at 50 kgs and 3 sets of 8 at 75kg

seated leg extensions 3 sets of 10 at 35kg

lying leg curls 3 sets of 8 at 20kgs 

calf raises 4 sets of 10 at 80kgs


----------

